# HCigar VT75



## kimbo (18/3/16)

Ok i am not sure if this is just a mock up, but if this comes in blue OMG!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (18/3/16)

Apparently not, only black and red.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/3/16)

Nice looking but no SS Temp Control, upgradeable?


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/3/16)

Looks awesome


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice looking but no SS Temp Control, upgradeable?



When I saw on the feed that you had replied here @Pixstar I thought you had made a blue one for @kimbo

But it wasnt to be

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ezekiel (5/4/16)

So just heard this is a custom DNA75 board by Evolv... so it means this 26650 can connect to Escribe, and is fully customizable in the same manner as the DNA200. 

If I could sign adoption papers for this thing and make it mine I would.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoeB786 (5/4/16)

i want this


----------



## kimbo (7/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (12/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (12/4/16)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 51036





Just picture spidey with the HCigar TC75...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Mean as all hell! Wonder what price range these would be in being a 70W.


----------

